

Ask HN: Would you frequent a HN for lifehacks? - d4

The idea: A HN for lifehacks: fitness, productivity, nutrition, Zen Habits- and Tim Ferriss-type material. Would you frequent it?
======
david_shaw
Sure, sounds great; except what's to differentiate it from the _actual_ sites
like Lifehacker, Zen Habits et al? Aren't these links aggregated by even
_other_ social news websites such as Reddit (or dare I say Digg)?

Don't get me wrong, I'll hear you out and I'm certainly interested, but it's
hard to get excited about "let's re-create xyz" posts. What makes this idea
unique?

~~~
d4
Good point.

Many blogs like Zen Habits don't offer fostered conversations. Zen Habits
doesn't even offer commenting, resulting in a subreddit with 6k subscribers:
<http://www.reddit.com/r/zenhabits> (many of which links aren't from
zenhabits). Lifehacker doesn't offer much fitness-related content (How can I
bulk up quickly? etc). They tend to aggregate everything as well -> too much
noise.

------
davidjhall
Sounds like this would be better as a stack exchange mini-site? I went there
and didn't see any lifehack, diy, etc.

